# Temp Alarm on a Maytag Refrigerator



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a new symptom. According to two thermometers the temperature in the refrigerator is 30 when it is set to 38. I have to raise it to 42 to get it to 36.
The freezer however seems about right (with the freezer set at 0 and the fridge set at 42)

I have no idea what it was before the power outage, but the food in the refrigerator wasn't frozen, so it must have been higher than 30.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

try to unplug it for a few minutes to see if it will reset control, if not sounds like the temp sensor is going bad.


----------



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

I tried the temperature sensor again and it is now fine.

The refrigerator temperature is now 2 degrees warmer and the freezer temperature 2 degrees colder than the controls say. Last time I looked (3 years ago?) they were accurate. Don't know if the change is sudden or gradual.
Does that mean anything?
Is there any way to adjust them so they are accurate?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sounds like all is well again, I wouldn't worry too much about a 2 degree variance


----------

